# [solved] networkmanager-0.9.6.xx no mobile broadband

## Martux

Hi all!

Since the introduction of networkmanager-0.9.6.0 (also true for 0.9.6.4), I cannot connect with my USB mobile broadband modem anymore. Works perfect as soon as I downgrade to 0.9.4.0-r7 again.

My system is ~amd64, daily synced, these are the flags for networkmanager:

```

net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4 [0.9.4.0-r7] USE="avahi bluetooth dhcpcd introspection modemmanager nss ppp wext -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -gnutls -resolvconf -systemd -vala% -wimax"

```

This is the system messages when I plug in the USB modem under 0.9.6.4:

```

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  576.632696] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  576.720933] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  576.720940] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  576.720944] usb 2-1.1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  576.720948] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  576.723073] scsi18 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  576.723321] scsi19 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua usb_modeswitch: switching device 12d1:1446 on 002/008

Oct 31 10:33:29 aumakua kernel: [  577.477645] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 8

Oct 31 10:33:33 aumakua kernel: [  581.484533] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.572075] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1436

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.572082] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.572086] usb 2-1.1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.572089] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.575080] option 2-1.1:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.575221] usb 2-1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.576808] cdc_ether 2-1.1:1.1: wwan0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1, Mobile Broadband Network Device, 02:50:f3:00:00:00

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.577336] option 2-1.1:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.577437] usb 2-1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.577635] option 2-1.1:1.4: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.577739] usb 2-1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.578275] scsi23 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.5

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua kernel: [  581.578818] scsi24 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.6

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB0) opening serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <warn>  (ttyUSB0): port attributes not fully set

Oct 31 10:33:34 aumakua logger: usb_modeswitch: switched to 12d1:1436 on 002/009

Oct 31 10:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  582.580274] scsi 23:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Oct 31 10:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  582.580744] scsi 24:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Oct 31 10:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  582.580884] sd 24:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Oct 31 10:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  582.583452] sr1: scsi-1 drive

Oct 31 10:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  582.583544] sr 23:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Oct 31 10:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  582.583618] sr 23:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Oct 31 10:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  582.584956] sd 24:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

and this happens when I try to establish a connection (In KDE, clicking the nm icon, it gets disconnected immediately, if I click like 5 or 6 times, it says "retreicing network address" but nothing happens and it also disconnects always):

```

Oct 31 10:33:37 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB1) opening serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:37 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <warn>  (ttyUSB1): port attributes not fully set

Oct 31 10:33:37 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2) opening serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:37 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Oct 31 10:33:39 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB0) closing serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:39 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB0) serial port closed

Oct 31 10:33:39 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1 claimed port ttyUSB0

Oct 31 10:33:40 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2) closing serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:40 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2) serial port closed

Oct 31 10:33:40 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1 claimed port ttyUSB2

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB1) closing serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB1) serial port closed

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB1) opening serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB1) closing serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB1) serial port closed

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1 claimed port ttyUSB1

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2) opening serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <warn> (ttyUSB0): failed to look up interface index

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> WWAN now disabled by management service

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): new GSM/UMTS device (driver: 'option1' ifindex: 0)

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/4

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): now managed

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2) closing serial port...

Oct 31 10:33:50 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2) serial port closed

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'Globe Telecom - Prepaid'

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: prepare -> need-auth (reason 'none') [40 60 0]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none') [60 40 0]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2) opening serial port...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2: state changed (disabled -> enabling)

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): using PDU mode for SMS

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2: state changed (enabling -> enabled)

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> WWAN now enabled by management service

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2: state changed (enabled -> registered)

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB0) opening serial port...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <warn>  (ttyUSB0): port attributes not fully set

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2: state changed (registered -> connecting)

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2: state changed (connecting -> connected)

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> starting PPP connection

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua pppd[3720]: unrecognized option 'ipv6'

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> pppd started with pid 3720

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <warn> pppd pid 3720 exited with error: pppd options error

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) started...

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Marking connection 'Globe Telecom - Prepaid' invalid.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <warn> Activation (ttyUSB0) failed for connection 'Globe Telecom - Prepaid'

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua NetworkManager[2379]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Oct 31 10:34:28 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2: state changed (connected -> disconnecting)

Oct 31 10:34:29 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2: state changed (disconnecting -> registered)

Oct 31 10:34:29 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB0) closing serial port...

Oct 31 10:34:29 aumakua modem-manager[2394]: <info>  (ttyUSB0) serial port closed

```

I already tried to re-enter the login details and also remerge modemmanager of course.

Anybody else has these problems? Could not find anything in bugtracker or forum.

----------

## Martux

Filed a bug about this issue:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440696

----------

## Martux

SOLVED:

networkmanager-0.9.6.0 introduced IPv6 and somehow quits with an error message when ppp is not compiled with the ipv6 useflag.

If the flag is set, it will just time out and do the ipv4 connection like before   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

